# PC startet plötzlich nichtmehr, nur Lüfter drehen kurz



## Beerfreak (8. Oktober 2013)

*PC startet plötzlich nichtmehr, nur Lüfter drehen kurz*

Hallo Leute,

ich bin gerade etwas verzweifelt. Seit gestern abend geht mein Rechner plötzlich nicht mehr. Wenn ich den Power knopf drücke drehen alle Lüfter vllt 0,5sekunden und dann ist wieder Stille. 3-4 sekunden später (ohne erneutes drücken der Power Taste) wiederholt sich das spiel mit den Lüftern, das ganze scheinbar endlos oft. Ich habe mitlerweile alle Stecker gezogen und nurnoch CPU, Kühler und RAM im Board. Hat aber nichts gebracht. Ein cmos reset hat ebenfalls nichts gebracht. Macht es Sinn ein neues NT zu bestellen, testen ob es daran liegt und ggf. wieder zurück zu schicken? Kann mir nicht vorstellen das das Board oder die CPU von heute auf morgen einfach so abrauchen? Ich habe den Verdacht es könnte am Powerknopf selber liegen, aber wie soll ich das prüfen? Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Hardware is folgende

i5 750 - übertaktet 3,8ghz
Scythe Mugen 2
asus P7P55D Pro
Be Quiet 530 W
G-Skill Ripjaw 1600er  4x 2gb (kp mehr welches Modell genau)
Gehäuse ist das Xigmatek Midgard von vor 3 Jahren.


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC startet plötzlich nichtmehr, nur Lüfter drehen kurz*

Du hast zwar im falschen Bereich gepostet (--> Komplette Rechner: Praxisprobleme), aber ich will mal nicht so sein :

Wenn Du den Powerknopf im Verdacht hast, kannst Du das Board auch mit einem Schraubenzieher starten: Mainboard berbrcken um das Netzteil und die Stromzufuhr zu berprfen

Wenn es daran nicht liegt, bräuchtest Du andere Komponenten zum Testen, z.B. ein anderes Netzteil.


----------



## Eldiabolo (8. Oktober 2013)

Aber, wenn die Lüfter sich für 0,5 Sekunden drehen, dann kann es ja nicht der Powerknopf sein. Der schließt ja letztendlich auch nur nn Stromkreis. Und entweder das klappt (wie in diesem Fall) oder nicht. Dass der Rechner danach die ganze Zeit neu bootet macht er wahrscheinlich automatisch. 

Gibt ein eventueller Speaker etwas aus?


----------



## Beerfreak (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC startet plötzlich nichtmehr, nur Lüfter drehen kurz*

Ne garnicht, soweit kommt der Rechner ja nichtmal. Es ist quasi als würde er nur einen minimalen Stromstoß bekommen, der einfach "nicht reicht" um zu starten. Vllt sind die zündkerzen hin 

@Softy: Danke das werde ich heute Abend probieren sobald ich nach Hause komme.


ICh habe gestern gelesen das ich noch irgendwie meine OC einstellungen mit einem Jumpger oder so reseten kann, vllt hängt es ja damit zusammen, oder ist das unwahrscheinlich?


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC startet plötzlich nichtmehr, nur Lüfter drehen kurz*

Du kannst versuchen, den Rechner mit nur einem RAM-Riegel (im letzten Slot von der CPU aus gesehen) zu starten. Ich tippe aber auf ein defektes Netzteil oder Mainboard


----------



## RolfRui (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC startet plötzlich nichtmehr, nur Lüfter drehen kurz*

mein Vorgehen:
- alle Komponenten vom Mainboard trennen (HD, Karten in den Slots)
- falls vorhanden die OnBoard-Grafik benutzen.
- Hauptstecker im Mainboard ziehen und wieder einstecken.

falls sich nichts am Verhalten ändert das Netzteil testen durch Tausch.


----------



## Skygate (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC startet plötzlich nichtmehr, nur Lüfter drehen kurz*

Japp, entweder Board oder NT.

Mach mal fogendes (wenn du ein Messgerät hast): Ziehe alle Verbindungen des Netzteils ab und mach bei Stromlosen Netzteil auf dem 20 / 24 pol. ATX connector eine Brücke (Büroklammer) zwischen der grünen und einer benachbarten schwarzen Ader. Danach NT ans Netz und einschalten, alle Spannungen messen (schau besonders nach dem 4-pol. 12 ATX connector). Rot = 5V, gelb = 12 V, schwarz = Masse (Gleichsspannung).

Wenn alles Ok ist, wirds höchstwahrscheinlich das Board sein; Evtl. Kondensator hochgegangen, etc. Hat es nach Strom / verbrannt gerochen, als der Fehler das erste mal auftrat?


----------



## Beerfreak (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC startet plötzlich nichtmehr, nur Lüfter drehen kurz*

Prinzipiell spricht ja nix dagegen ein NT zu bestellen und zurück zu schicken wenns den Fehler nicht behebt, oder könnte es da probleme geben?

@RolfRui  auch die CPU entfernen? Dachte Ohne startet der PC garnicht

@Skygate:  Habe leider kein Messgerät dafür und bin im Bezug auf Strom auch echt n schisser. Es hat allerdings nicht angebrannt/geschmort gerochen, mir ist allerdings noch eine befürchtung gekommen. Habe meine Wäsche dort feucht aufgehangen gehabt, unweit vom PC. Kann da eventuell was durch erhöhte Luftfeuchtigkeit passiert sein? Mache das eigentlich seid Jahren so.


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC startet plötzlich nichtmehr, nur Lüfter drehen kurz*



Skygate schrieb:


> Mach mal fogendes (wenn du ein Messgerät hast): Ziehe alle Verbindungen des Netzteils ab und mach bei Stromlosen Netzteil auf dem 20 / 24 pol. ATX connector eine Brücke (Büroklammer) zwischen der grünen und einer benachbarten schwarzen Ader. Danach NT ans Netz und einschalten, alle Spannungen messen (schau besonders nach dem 4-pol. 12 ATX connector). Rot = 5V, gelb = 12 V, schwarz = Masse (Gleichsspannung).


 
Wollte ich auch grade vorschlagen, hier ein Link dazu: PC-Netzteil ohne PC starten (Kurzschließen) — IT-Logbuch. Wenn Du kein Messgerät hast, einfach mal einen Lüfter dranhängen.



Beerfreak schrieb:


> Prinzipiell spricht ja nix dagegen ein NT zu bestellen und zurück zu schicken wenns den Fehler nicht behebt, oder könnte es da probleme geben?
> 
> @RolfRui auch die CPU entfernen? Dachte Ohne startet der PC garnicht
> 
> @Skygate: Habe leider kein Messgerät dafür und bin im Bezug auf Strom auch echt n schisser. Es hat allerdings nicht angebrannt/geschmort gerochen, mir ist allerdings noch eine befürchtung gekommen. Habe meine Wäsche dort feucht aufgehangen gehabt, unweit vom PC. Kann da eventuell was durch erhöhte Luftfeuchtigkeit passiert sein? Mache das eigentlich seid Jahren so.


 
Ja, Du kannst das Netzteil dann innerhalb von 14 Tagen wieder zurückschicken. Oder Du gehst mal zum Dealer um die Ecke und fragst, ob sie das Netzteil für dich testen könnten.

Nein, die CPU, ein RAM Riegel und der CPU-Kühler bleiben an Board.


----------



## Skygate (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC startet plötzlich nichtmehr, nur Lüfter drehen kurz*



Beerfreak schrieb:


> Es hat allerdings nicht angebrannt/geschmort gerochen, mir ist allerdings noch eine befürchtung gekommen. Habe meine Wäsche dort feucht aufgehangen gehabt, unweit vom PC. Kann da eventuell was durch erhöhte Luftfeuchtigkeit passiert sein? Mache das eigentlich seid Jahren so.


 
Nee, mach Dir da mal keine Sorgen; Es sei denn, Du hättest die Wäsche klatschnass auf oder sogar im PC zum trocknen gehabt...


----------



## Beerfreak (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC startet plötzlich nichtmehr, nur Lüfter drehen kurz*

Okay, also ich bestell mir jetzt nen neues NT und n neues MB, dann sollte ich im zweifelsfall ja aufjedenfall wieder das System zum laufen bekommen. Nicht benötigte HW kann ich ja zurückschicken.
Ich sehe nur leider grade das es ja garkeine neuen 1156er Mainboards zu kaufen gibt oO. So alt is die Kiste doch garnicht^^ Danke für die ganzen Tipps!


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC startet plötzlich nichtmehr, nur Lüfter drehen kurz*

Dann wünsche ich Dir mal viel Glück 

Ich würde erstmal das Netzteil tauschen, wegen Boards kannst Du Dich dann ja im Fall der Fälle mal bei ebay umschauen. Neulich habe ich ein Sockel 1156-Board getauscht, das alte (funktionsfähige) Board liegt jetzt rum, damit kann man aber nicht übertakten. Aber wenn Du Interesse hast, kannst Du mir eine PN schicken.


----------



## Beerfreak (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC startet plötzlich nichtmehr, nur Lüfter drehen kurz*

Also es ist echt seltsam:

Neues Netzteil ist nun da (OCZ ZT Series 650W). Kurz MB angeschlossen -> PC funktioniert!  Yippie !!! .... pc gebootet, meine OC Settings wieder eingestellt (waren gelöscht, vermutlich durch cmos ?). Habe den PC mehrfach rebootet fürs OC ohne probs. Einen Tag später komme ich heim, mache den Rechner an -> geht wieder nicht...   . Genau das selbe Spiel: Lüfter drehen an, manchmal läuft der Rechner sogar bis zu 5 Sekunden und geht dann wieder aus und auch wieder an. 

Ich bin fast durchgedreht... also doch CPU/MB kaputt? Keine Ahnung, jedenfalls habe ich es heute wieder 5 mal oder so versucht und plötzlich startet er doch. Ich werde ihn vorerst nichtmehr herunter fahren, aus angst das er nicht mehr startet. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen! Das Netzteil scheint ja irgendwie doch nicht defekt gewesen zu sein, wenn es jetzt immernoch spinnt.  Wird zeit das die R9 290X zu nem guten Preis rauskommt, dann wird ein neuer Rechner gekauft...


----------

